# Home gym



## Ironcrusher (May 22, 2017)

I have tried working out at the house for the past 8 months. This has not worked out for me. Does this work for others?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 22, 2017)

Depending ..... I mean at times I would only workout at home but now that I don't have a full setup i miss it but if you have been doing it for 8 months why stop now , what's not to work out or make it suck ?!?!?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2017)

I like going to the gym alot more..More equipment and hot chicks...Unless all u do is squat dead and bench u need a gym


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like going to the gym alot more..More equipment and hot chicks...Unless all u do is squat dead and bench u need a gym


 I have to agree. There are only so many exercises that you can do from home. For me, the atmosphere of a paid gym just motivates me more.


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

I f that shit up at home! What's your gym look like you have set up?


----------



## bugman (May 22, 2017)

I have always needed a gym to keep me motivated.  If I try to workout at home, chores always happen


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2017)

bugman said:


> I have always needed a gym to keep me motivated.  If I try to workout at home, chores always happen



"Chores" a.k.a. break out the lotion and hustler magazine like its 1995 then take a nap


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2017)

I fukking love my home gym. Power rack, bench, weights, dumbbells and a pulley. That's all u need trust me. There are soooooo many different exercise u can do with just that stuff. Ill never go back to a gym


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I fukking love my home gym. Power rack, bench, weights, dumbbells and a pulley. That's all u need trust me. There are soooooo many different exercise u can do with just that stuff. Ill never go back to a gym



Yep, pretty much the same setup here and i love it!


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2017)

I like to going the gyms here in Japan because I like to scare people. 
I love constantly telling people how tall I am, how much I weigh and how much I bench. 
I get extra rest in between sets when the old ladies cut in front of me and sit on the machine for 3 minutes while doing 45 reps with no weight; this helps my gains. 
All the women wear makeup at the gym and do not sweat. This motivates me. 
The staff honors me by apologizing that the machines don't have enough iron for me to do sets below 10 reps. This brings them great shame. 
The members entertain me by putting my 5 rep max on the bar and quarter repping it once. This gives me a great sense of superiority.

i can't wait to setup my home gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2017)

What can't u do at a home gym that u can at a normal gym? If all u use is machines then go to planet fitness. Free weights is where it's at and if u can't get a good workout in with some dbs, a barbell and a rack then I dunno what to tell ya cus u probably don't know to lift anyways.


----------



## Beezy (May 22, 2017)

My home gym has a half inch of dust holding it down for me. My kids hear the sound of 45s rattling and come running downstairs to get in the way. 
I don't even try anymore. Plus the eye candy at the gym gets me an extra rep here and there.


----------



## BRICKS (May 22, 2017)

I love working out at home, but then there aren't any public gyms in the area that even come close to my set up.


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I love working out at home, but then there aren't any public gyms in the area that even come close to my set up.



I rather go to your home gym then my public gym Bricks.

Where I'm from its, home gym or no gym for the most part. Unless you want a planet fitness.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2017)

Been lifting in my gym for a couple months now. Decided last week to go to the university's gym for the dumbbells and do some shoulders and arms. Havent been back since. I ****in love my gym atmosphere. Everything is how I want it, the weights always get put back, and no wait times for equipment. The only thing I would change is to have a few more things- GHD, reverse hyper, belt squat, dumbbells, and a few more specialty bars. All in due time.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

I find for some reason when i get in the car and drive to the gym i sort of swich into a differnt mind set allmost like im at work and here to get a job done


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Refusing to go to the gym counts as resistance training, right?


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Refusing to go to the gym counts as resistance training, right?



This one is acceptable.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 8, 2017)

Ironcrusher said:


> I have tried working out at the house for the past 8 months. This has not worked out for me. Does this work for others?



Works for me bro!


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 9, 2017)

Thats a bloody nice set up mate


----------



## IHI (Sep 8, 2017)

As a kid i loves the gym, but it was local and small. 
As an adult, i dont like our gyms. Really bad bro mentality, tribal tat required, weights scattered everywhere so you waste time unloading somebodies prior and/or scavanger hunting the gym for plates you need. Seems always to be broken down stuff when you want/need it......but time is a huge factor for us since we're busy with kids and their activites. 

My home gym has the basics, ive accessorized per my needs/wants and have the stuff i need to cover about anything a guy wants...want a cable crossover machine but now lack space. so dumbbell set is the fall back.

never needed motivation, always been self motivated, so when its time to work...i just do it. Seeing eyecandy wouldnt be a bad thing, but at my age, id be labeled a creeper lol. 
Buddys wife works out 6 days a week and looks amazing, she refuses to goto a gym (she hits planet fitness) because she hates "getting looked at like a porkchop" anytime shes in a gym because it creeps her out.


----------



## sjmdesigns (Sep 8, 2017)

Too many distractions at home for me. I like going to the gym. I can focus much better.


----------



## Monster Gear (Nov 26, 2017)

this is my gym, do you like it


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2017)

Monster Gear said:


> this is my gym, do you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all the basics right there but man thoae walls need to be decorated


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 26, 2017)

It's all about the gym, I have been to my fair share and most are over crowded, don't have free weights, full of dueche bags, generally just dirty and nasty. If it's a good gym I love the gym but there are very few out there. Generally the more expensive non franchise  gyms are nicer IMO, planet fitness sucks, golds sucks (big lots of machines free weights etc) but the last two been two were straight nasty and all the hand grips were wore out there was sweat everywhere and people not even wiping down after and also a rip off. But the eye candy kept me coming back for the short visits I was there. 

Bottom line is some gyms are awesome some suck. But I guarantee I'm more motivated at a gym then home alone. The guy next to me at the gym stacking more weight on then me motivates the hell out of me as does me stacking more weight on then someone else. I'm a smaller guy and use to love to go hit bench and kill it compared to most bigger guys. That will make your pee pee feel good


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I fukking love my home gym. Power rack, bench, weights, dumbbells and a pulley. That's all u need trust me. There are soooooo many different exercise u can do with just that stuff. Ill never go back to a gym



wouldnt it be more logical to get the chuck Norris total gym ?


----------



## Beezy (Nov 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> wouldnt it be more logical to get the chuck Norris total gym ?



That’s what Ecks meant by “A pulley”, and by “A pulley”, he meant 3 pulleys. 
One in the gym and two in the garage to sell for a huge profit after Chuck dies.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2017)

couple mirrors and some wall art is all I'm sayin...


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

I am sponsored by our gym so I couldn't justify the money in building one. I enjoy training in garage gyms with friends all over the country but here I have the key and my own gym during certain times of the day.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Slowly built my home gym over 40 years. Really love it. always have been a hard-core home lifter.
We are members of our local gym which is also kick-ass, so we train in both.

Ive always mixed it up and trained in both. (If close commercial gym is a good one, which is sort of rare these days).

View attachment 4906


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 4, 2018)

I have been trained at home but I have no such motivation and achievements as in the gym


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 5, 2018)

Ive spent the money to build a decent garage gym setup and shortly after i found myself back in the commercial gym.  Now its great to have if your in a hurry or have kids practices all night and have to squeeze in a workout.  The downside like everybody else says is the lack of variety.  It gets so stale doing the same thing over and over.  I enjoy my commercial gym and my garage for different reasons.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 5, 2018)

3ddd said:


> Ive spent the money to build a decent garage gym setup and shortly after i found myself back in the commercial gym.  Now its great to have if your in a hurry or have kids practices all night and have to squeeze in a workout.  The downside like everybody else says is the lack of variety.  It gets so stale doing the same thing over and over.  I enjoy my commercial gym and my garage for different reasons.



Depends on  your home gym.


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 5, 2018)

That's true,  for me I just have a half rack and about 800 lbs in plates, bar and bench.  If you had the money I think adding a cable free motion machine would be a game changer. Good bye lack of variety.


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 6, 2018)

3ddd said:


> That's true,  for me I just have a half rack and about 800 lbs in plates, bar and bench.  If you had the money I think adding a cable free motion machine would be a game changer. Good bye lack of variety.



Hunt Bricks posts for some pics of his “home gym” man, you’ll understand why he answered the way he did.
Really it makes me hate him just little bit, that and his alien delts!


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 6, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I fukking love my home gym. Power rack, bench, weights, dumbbells and a pulley. That's all u need trust me. There are soooooo many different exercise u can do with just that stuff. Ill never go back to a gym




I used to have the mentality of needing the public gym for motivation but it seems lately it’s more of an irritation!!! Def going to get more home equip! Rogue is gonna take our tax refund quickly!


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 6, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> I used to have the mentality of needing the public gym for motivation but it seems lately it’s more of an irritation!!! Def going to get more home equip! Rogue is gonna take our tax refund quickly!



we deal with the same thing daily. although la fitness is convenient its just causing too much frustration with all the bs. will be adamantly searching for a smaller more serious gym to go to. home gym would be awesome but ain't happenin anytime soon


----------

